# Less sex leads to longer life and other stories



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Okay, now that I've got your attention, here is a series of short information stories.

Less sex leads to longer life and other stories
http://enn.com/news/enn-stories/2002/07/07252002/s_47821.asp


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Maybe so, but screw that! LOL

Interesting link HR, thanks.

Notice the "Sizing Catches a Mixed Bag for Fish" bit?

Wonder how that might translate to the real world.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Yeah! what Amos said!!
First ya need glasses , then you can't see!!!!


----------

